# Developing good singing?



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, there are many beautiful male voice singers like george michael, johannes holzel, ramin karimloo, michael crawford,....

andre bocelli





So did these singers had prior training in vocal singing? or had beautiful singing talent right from their childhood?

I am asking this cause i also want to become a good singer! But i feel that i am not able to sing in high note! My voice hovers in between low and mid scale!!! So how can i develop my singing voice?


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, as someone who has sung professionally, the simple answer to your question is to take professional singing lessons.

Q: Do you know how to read music? If not, then you need to learn right away. There are many good books on this. It is almost impossible for someone to advance into better singing if that person doesn't know how to read music.

Q: What sort of singing would you like to eventually do? Choral groups, such as singing Beethoven or Mahler? or a religious type group such as a church choir? Joining a local opera and singing operatic chorus? Or even pop singing? Regardless, be certain that you take lessons for the specific singing that you want to learn.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

As a singer and organist who majored in both in college, I would agree that finding a good voice teacher is crucial. One of the things a good teacher should be able to do is to develop your range; another, perhaps even more crucial thing, is to bridge the places where your voice goes from one register to another, especially from the middle to the high range. That area is called the passagio. No matter what kind of music you want to sing, you need to be able to sing through that part of the voice without your listeners noticing that you have made the adjustment. A good teacher will also teach you proper breath support; this is important, because singing on the breath enables you to sing longer without tiring. Proper breath support also helps with singing in tune, and allows the voice to vibrate freely. If your voice wobbles, especially in certain areas, you may not be supporting correctly. But the most important thing to remember, and this applies to all kinds of music and all methods of teaching singing, is: "Never sing louder than lovely." The soprano who gave that advice, Dame Isobel Baillie, took her own and advice, and her voice retained its freshness and steadiness in her last recording made at age 79. True, she did not attempt the high notes which had been so easy earlier in her career, but the tone was still lovely.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

so nice of you to tell me!


----------



## Lain (Aug 1, 2013)

well, Enrico Caruso, he him self said he was talented when he was young. He said even when he was ten his skill was excellent.

Also, when you look at Mario Lanza, who is very famous for "Be my love", other professional opera singers considered him not properly taught. However, I think he is beautiful when it comes to singing.

When you look at Placido Domingo(can be considered god father of opera), he used to be baritone but he switched to tenor because of his magnificent skill techniques. (But however he now plays lower range of roles)

After all my life looking through other singers' lives, they did had vocal training.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lain said:


> well, Enrico Caruso, he him self said he was talented when he was young. He said even when he was ten his skill was excellent.
> 
> Also, when you look at Mario Lanza, who is very famous for "Be my love", other professional opera singers considered him not properly taught. However, I think he is beautiful when it comes to singing.
> 
> ...


When you listen to Lanza's recordings it is obvious that his technique is faulty.
Who considers Domingo to be the godfather of opera --apart from you of course ?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I heard dame isobel bailie, her singing voice is very much similar to amadeus movie's katarina cavalieri singing style. Voice ofcourse is attractive!
Its unbelievable that music in this world has so much to offer, listening to enrico caruso and mario lanza they both have good singing voice base tone!
Placido domingo has singing voice like italians, he sings at some other range sometimes could heard as sweet.






I could try as well to sing music of the night! In my imaginations i sing in variant beautiful tone and also pronounce words correctly! But when it comes to singing in karoake microphone i feel hard sometimes to concentrate linking in words and also to sound sweet perfect! I perhaps could give a presentation of 'music of night'. But these opera songs have very few likers in this world. And perhaps i might sound funny or might people laugh at me. 
As singing music of the night all the singers voices never seem alike as they employ their own natural styles!
I don't find any maturity in voice as i age as some would say, but i feel that my voice is same since i was a teen!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

ting ting (sa ni dha sa , sa ni sa, sa ni

dha pa sa, sa ni sa..)

I remember there was me at night
swirling mist upon a vaux cross at classy

gate
there were candles all around 
and on the flame light ligh there i saw was

a boat

And in the boat there was a man...

Who was that shape in the shadows?
who thus hide his face in a mask?

damn you, you little prine prandora
you little demon this is what you wanted to

see?
curse you! You little line' laila! You

little purdah! Now you cannot have be free!
Damn you! Curse you!

Stranger than you dreamt it! Can you even

dare to look or dare to think of me! This

losing gargoyle! Burns in hell! But secretly

it yearns for heaven! Secretly! 
What christine! Fear can turn to love, your

learn to see to find the man behind the

monster is! Reposing carcase who seems a

beast! But secretly dreams of your beauty!

Oh christine look!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What do you think about my voice singing abitlities?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I sing for a living and all I can tell you is that you gotta work with what you have. Sure, you can work on perfecting that high note and making it clean and easy to get to but if it is beyond your range it is simply beyond your range. I've lost a fair share throughout the past ten years; of highs, of course. But,...while I miss some of my once precious highs, my overall singing is way, way better than it was ten years ago.

Moral of the story. Sing and sing often. Always strive to hit perfect pitch and do it naturally. Don't try and force a voice or style that is not yours. You have no choice but to become better. 

Good luck! Singing is a wonderful gift we are given!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

And this song...careless whisper?






I had practised it on piano casio for three months and also practised on karoake thrice in a week! But when it came to recording i couldn't produce correct singing voice as i wanted to. Perhaps i was more concentrating on the keyboard, so i lowered my voice to make seem the casio sound better! And lost melody theme! 
I wanted to sing this song much more sound cooler perfect but i think i fall short of my own expectations!
While george michael sings amazing...


----------

